
The #DreamItPitch Contest: $1400 for the best 140 character startup pitch - epi0Bauqu
http://dreamitventures.com/node/75
======
joezydeco
#dreamitpitch Sucker twitter users into giving us ideas for free and toss a
grand to one of them.

~~~
anigbrowl
If your entire business idea can be summed up in 140 characters it's probably
not that special. The idea of a pitch is to hook people's interest, not give
away all your IP.

------
lambda
Er, you pitch can't be 140 characters if "#dreamitpitch " is taking up 14 of
them.

------
epi0Bauqu
#dreamitpitch New search engine with better results and less garbage. Better
results through zero-click Info, official sites, and more.

#dreamitpitch A book that demystifies how businesses get traction. Made up of
interviews with successful entrepreneurs and investors.

------
megamark16
That's an extreme elevator pitch right there. I tried, but I don't think it
comes across very well. On the other hand, less is often better.

